# Rabbit hunting with dogs near Hubbard Lake? Maybe Huron Manistee National Forest



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I am putting together an ice fishing weekend on Hubbard Lake this year with some family members. My father in law is interested in coming...but he typically spends the majority of his January and February running his dog and hunting rabbits near Houghton Lake. We were wondering if anyone has done any rabbit hunting in the Hubbard area...maybe in the Huron Manistee forest...and what it was like? TIA !


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

I would think hare would be what you would find around there. Seems like Glennie used to be an area guys went for hare. I went up by Hillman once and did OK. I go west of there and a little south now and usually do well on them. If you can find Jack pine you should be able to find hare. Look for tracks in at least 5 ft. tall trees the thicker the better. Cedar swamps can be good too .


----------

